# Fence for Grizzly table saw



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys,
I am looking for a new fence for my table saw. Will a delta t36 t2 fence fit my grizzly g1022 table saw? I tried local stores but none had any on display. 
Views? comments?

 fence 

 saw


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Call grizzly at 1-800-523-4777 they will help you.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Tried that number, they say technical support can help me on monday. They r closed for the weekend.. I hate when I have to wait that long to find out.. oh well...:waiting:


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i have ordered from their website before. don't have an answer to your question. there is always two clamps and a straight board until monday.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

tried Grizzly technical support today, they couldn't help me. Delta tech support was closed for the day. 
on to tomorrow...


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

It fits, holes were off by 1/8th inch but doable. I did not have to drill new holes. 

smooth as butter and now I do not have to measure every time I make a cut. good job delta!


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

forgive the quality of the picture -camera phone


----------



## kejad (Jun 11, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread, but I stumbled across it looking for info on fences for Grizzly saws. 

Just in case anyone else is reading up on using a Delta T30 fence, please be aware that the pre-drilled holes don't match up. I just received mine the other day hoping I could just slap it on, but I'm going to be drilling some to get it on.


----------

